# Crab Trap blues



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

Just wanted to gripe and moan, bought a 30 dollar crab box, had it a week and someone stole it overnite from the end of Oriole beach pier, what's this world coming to ... geez


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

That's too bad but I wouldn't leave anything out where there are a lot of people. You can bet that it will disappear.


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

I thought you weren't allowed to leave traps overnight


----------



## bryansul (Mar 14, 2011)

I guess not, lesson learned, faith in people slightly diminished, oh well, still love our beautiful coast


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sux


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I would recommend tying it below the waterline and using a boat hook, gaff or a strong hand line with a weighted treble hook to raise it.

Jim


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Apollo46 said:


> I thought you weren't allowed to leave traps overnight


Not true. You can leave them overnight, you just cannot pull them at night.


----------

